# I'm in love with...



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Chinchillas!

I held a couple at college the other week, and OMG they're so cute and furry 

Does anyone on here own any? I'd love to see pictures! 

View attachment untitledchi.bmp


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I love them to, but i doubt i would ever be able to own one  with having the kids, and a cat! lol. I just love seeing them stretch! it is amazing how big they actually are, when you see them all curled up.

x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are fantastic creatures  I only have 5 at the moment. Although i have decided to breed again, just 1 litter though. I miss seeing kits


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got 8 adults  if you want to see them i'll put some piccys up :thumbup1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chinchillas are amazing! We've got two at college and I love the feel of them, they feel really soft like Rex Rabbits 

I'd love a chin but I don't have the space for one  I was always under the impression that they were vicious too, but I think it's just cos they always seem to be hiding quite a lot - our ones at college are hard to catch but once you've got hold of them, they're alright


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive never really got chinchillas...they seem really dull and just look like they are planning something evil....but then i read they are really active? my friend used to have one, and it ate its ledge away and fell to its death


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Marcia said:


> They are fantastic creatures  I only have 5 at the moment. Although i have decided to breed again, just 1 litter though. I miss seeing kits


Awww they're beautiful, love the last photo!



Portia Elizabeth said:


> Chinchillas are amazing! We've got two at college and I love the feel of them, they feel really soft like Rex Rabbits
> 
> I'd love a chin but I don't have the space for one  I was always under the impression that they were vicious too, but I think it's just cos they always seem to be hiding quite a lot - our ones at college are hard to catch but once you've got hold of them, they're alright


Yeah they do feel like Rex's! We've got 4 at college (unless there's more in other rooms I've not been in!) and they're all really tame - sooo cute :001_tt1:



foxxy cleopatra said:


> ive never really got chinchillas...they seem really dull and just look like they are planning something evil....but then i read they are really active? my friend used to have one, and it ate its ledge away and fell to its death


OMG that's awful  poor little thing.

They are lovely little things


----------

